# Potassium Permanganate anyone..?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not sure where you got your information from; while potassium permanganate can kill algae, it is not to be used when fish are in the pond at the same time! KMnO4 is a powerful oxidizer and will harm fish.


----------



## codi727 (Mar 20, 2011)

A friend of mine fro the Koi Club uses it in his small pond complete with KOI and waterlilies all the time without a problem but his pond is only about 850 gallons and he's afraid to recommend an amount for 20,000.

He gave me this link

https://koistuff.com/shoppingcart/products/Potassium-permanganate-(KMnO4-)-1.5-Pound.html


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a link to someone who treated a 15,000G koi pond with potassium permanganate, including instructions and videos, and some sensible precautions.

http://www.bonniesplants.com/PotassiumPermanganate.html


----------



## codi727 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks, that just exactly the information I was looking for.:icon_mrgr


----------

